
Ask HN: Get a GED to Skip High School or Online School? - rhema
My nephew (jr in High School) has medical issues that have prevented him from attending classes, such as PE where 80% of the score is participation. Based on conversations with his School Counselor, they are recommending he do online school instead. However, he is very smart and a motivated programmer that wants to do research. I&#x27;m wondering if anyone here started with a GED and was able to get into a good state or ivy league school and&#x2F;or graduate school.<p>If I were in his position, I would want to quit, get a GED right away, and get some online community college credits while I hone my development &#x2F; research skills.<p>Are there any relevant experiences or thoughts you have? Much appreciated.
======
Bostonian
Unfortunately, the outcomes of people with GEDs are not good on average (see
below). If employers disdain GED holders, it's better to get a regular high
school diploma if at all possible. OTOH, if your nephew will definitely get a
college degree, the lack of a high school diploma may not matter.

[https://www.bakadesuyo.com/2012/10/ged-high-school-
graduate/](https://www.bakadesuyo.com/2012/10/ged-high-school-graduate/)

Are people with GED’s more like high-school graduates or high-school dropouts?

More like dropouts. While GED holders are as smart as graduates, in terms of
future outcomes (annual income, unemployment, divorce, drug use) they look
exactly like dropouts.

------
adawg_4
One of my mates used [https://www.uopeople.edu/](https://www.uopeople.edu/)
While I know its not an online high school, I'm pretty sure if you check your
state law about age of dropping out you could probably enroll him here.

~~~
adawg_4
Btw he also transferred to a university in London from it I think.

